# Holster Recommendation



## jkon (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi new here and thanks for some interesting reading.

I am looking for a outside the belt holster for a Ruger SR22. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## skg951 (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm new here too and I am looking for holster recommendations. I have an SR22 and am going to attach a laser sight. I have found a holster at shopruger.com made specifically for the SR22, but can not determine if, with the added sight, it will still work. Is there anyone who has gotten a holster with the same handgun configuration? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Survivor (Oct 30, 2011)

Multi Holsters ~ Quality Custom KYDEX Gun Holsters for Inside, Outside, Multi 2-in-1 Inside/Outside Waistband, Pocket & Mag Holders makes OWB kydex holsters for the SR22 - with or without a laser sight.


----------



## Tapoli (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a kydex IWB Holster from Alien Gear. They have a 30 days return policy and lifetime warranty.

Alien Gear Holsters


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

This Alien Gear IWB Holster for my 9mm S&W Shield looks good but does anyone else have one and like it? Comfortable all day?  The price looks good. I got the blackhawk CQC holster, 5 mags for the 92FS and a pair of double stack mag holders for the duty belt and IPDS competition but this would be my first CCW holster.


----------

